# hurt my back lifting today



## mr.nitrofish (Jun 12, 2005)

IM not sure what I did wrong, but I was doing bent over dumbell rows at the gym today and now my back is killing me. I can bearly walk. the pain is mostly on my right hip. anyone got any tips to make the pain go away?


----------



## Zaven (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't even do bent over rows........they kill my back

.......pinched nerve maybe........


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jun 12, 2005)

how long do you think that will last? In just took a super hot shower and that helped a bit.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 12, 2005)

i don't know if it's a pinched nerve.....i was just throwin that out there

if it got better after a hot shower that sounds more like a muscle injury...

I've had pinched nerves in my lower back before....and they actually take some time to heal....


----------



## Zaven (Jun 12, 2005)

is it a sharp intense type pain.....that's what my pinched nerve felt like


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jun 12, 2005)

hard to say, it hurts like hell though


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 12, 2005)

want me to show you a lil something to take your mind of that pain...give me your finger....quoted "major payne"


----------



## BIO (Jun 12, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> IM not sure what I did wrong, but I was doing bent over dumbell rows at the gym today and now my back is killing me. I can bearly walk. the pain is mostly on my right hip. anyone got any tips to make the pain go away?



Sounds like my injury. There is a large ligament on each side of the body and sounds like you pulled one. If it swells up it make pressure on the sciatic nerve, not sure if I spelled that correct, and the pressure will cause pain on back of your leg all way down to your toes, a sharp pain. If it gets bad like mine you will loose all force in the leg sometimes and actually coloapse almost on the floor if you dont lean on a wall or something..

If it keeps up and you do not have insurance you email me I will go to the pharmacy and buy the Dolo-Neurobion Forte tablets by Merk you will need they are 30 pills and you take 1 every 12 hours. Its about $15 for the bottle here. Finish the bottle and you will be fine. It will cause the swelling to go down and stop pressure on the nerve and relax the tendon. This will allow everything to heal. Bad side is you are out of gym for about 3 days bro straight just relax and later just do excersises like pull downs untill there is absolutely no sighn of pain.

I was unable to touch my toes 2 years ago because of bad form squatting 405lbs and I pulled ligament in back, it was my left side, effected my left leg. The pain was too much too bare. The doc gave me 2 injections because it was bad and then the pills also. In your case you will be ok with the pills it sounds like. If your back does not get better just email me I got you covered. Unless you prefer to make an appointment with doc and get a prescription either way is fine just get the pills they work bro.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jun 12, 2005)

im going to sleep on it and see how I feel in the morning. it does sound like  what you had bio, but maybe not as severe. my pain travels down my hip but not quite to my legs. and forget trying to touch my toes, I have to walk around like a robot because bending hurts.it would be ammusing if it didn't hurt so bad.

I do have insurance, so in a worst case scenerio I can see my doc.


----------



## BIO (Jun 12, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> im going to sleep on it and see how I feel in the morning. it does sound like  what you had bio, but maybe not as severe. my pain travels down my hip but not quite to my legs. and forget trying to touch my toes, I have to walk around like a robot because bending hurts.it would be ammusing if it didn't hurt so bad.
> 
> I do have insurance, so in a worst case scenerio I can see my doc.



Ok keep me posted in the thread on your progress. You will most likely receive 1 waterbased injection in the office and then you will take the other injection home and inject it yourself following morning. The tabs you will also receive.

You will be ok bro you did not pinch a nerve or cause any damage ok bro and no slipped disc either from sounds of it.

My back acts up every now and then when I put on a lot of weight when massing up on a cycle but nothing that requires I start taking the medication again.

Goodluck fellow BB!!


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 12, 2005)

i've been lucky so far to push my back the way i have without hurting it especially since my back is already messed up.  I hope you feel better tomorrow nitro


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jun 12, 2005)

its a little better today.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 12, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> its a little better today.



Give it some rest bro...hopefully you don't strain it doing other excercises.  That way it will be fresh by your next back day


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 16, 2005)

Sounds like you forgot to arch your back and rounded it instead.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jun 16, 2005)

im feeling 100% now, im just going to be more carefull next time


----------



## latino~heat (Jun 16, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> im feeling 100% now, im just going to be more carefull next time



if your back is just a lil soar thinkin its ur muscles from sittin a min...go to ur doc and have 'em check ur vertebrae disks...u sure dont want to rupture one of those...


----------

